# Concert of the Unexpected with Michael Sheen



## BuzzMagazineCardiff (Nov 8, 2016)

In this video, Michael Sheen explains what fascinates him about Roald Dahl. Celebrating 100 years since he was born, Michael joins Cardiff Philharmonic orchestra for a creative insight into the much loved storyteller.

The concert, Concert of the Unexpected: A Celebration of Roald Dahl, paid tribute to the works and life of Roald Dahl, with orchestral music that was created to accompany some of the writing extracts read by Sheen.

This is a fascinating concept for storytelling. What are your thoughts?


----------

